# buying in the usa



## WINDYJOOLS (Jun 25, 2006)

no doubt someone has done this before, but we are planning a trip to the usa in winter 2011/2012. we intend to buy a smal (< 27ft) rv to use there with a view to importing it to the uk at some stage. we are looking at used rv's so any advice or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

